# Less tests than I thought they would do



## Tharmas01 (May 12, 2011)

Here are the tests done by my doc:

Free T4 (mine =1.1)
Reference (0.5-1.6)
Units ng/dL

TSH (mine = 0.97)
Reference (0.34-5.60)
nIU/ML

Thyroid Antibody Titers
Procedure A MICRO AB 
Reference (NEGATIVE)
Units IU/mL

Can any conclusions come out of this? Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tharmas01 said:


> Here are the tests done by my doc:
> 
> Free T4 (mine =1.1)
> Reference (0.5-1.6)
> ...


Durn! The conclusion I have is the same as yours. What a disappointment.

Just because you do not have any TPO (antimicrosomal Ab) does not mean you do not have thyroid disease as TPO is "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune and is not specific to thyroid disease.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

I am also shocked she did not order the FREE T3.

Excluding the Antimicrosomal (TPO), I suggest these tests

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

and you can go to here to do that on your own if you like.......................

HealthCheckUSA

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Now.......................what were the doctor's comments?

To be frank, I am upset and I know you are also.

It is good to see you front and center though. Glad you got signed in to the board at last.


----------



## Tharmas01 (May 12, 2011)

I think she wanted to check to see if I needed an RAIU scan. I complained initially about a nodule on my thyroid. She did the Fine-Needle Aspiration and ordered blood tests. I didn't display any other symptoms of either hyper- or hypothyroidism (although the latter does run in my family-my grandfather and aunt on my father's side take drugs for hypothyroidism).

I'm mostly freaked out by the nodules and wanted to see if any of the blood tests could give me insight into why they formed (i.e. Hashimoto's, Graves, other reasons). I was actually expecting the antibody test to come back positive, since I have Crohn's, Ankylosing Spondylitis, and other autoimmune conditions. Further the nodules seem to display traits that I've read are common in hashimotos (I have two dominant nodules, one on each side of the thyroid, with ring-calcification) - but then again, those traits are also pretty non-specific.

I AM a little surprised that the antibodies weren't higher. My first thought is that it might be due to my medication (Humira), but I've also read studies that say anti-TNF drugs have no effect on the thyroid antibodies responsible for Hashimoto's.

I'm going to go with feeling good that the results are mostly normal for now. I don't really have any symptoms, and the doc was simply looking into various broad-scoped issues to explain the nodules. But Hashi's and Grave's do up the risk for cancer, so overall seeing tests that say that I don't have them is a good thing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tharmas01 said:


> I think she wanted to check to see if I needed an RAIU scan. I complained initially about a nodule on my thyroid. She did the Fine-Needle Aspiration and ordered blood tests. I didn't display any other symptoms of either hyper- or hypothyroidism (although the latter does run in my family-my grandfather and aunt on my father's side take drugs for hypothyroidism).
> 
> I'm mostly freaked out by the nodules and wanted to see if any of the blood tests could give me insight into why they formed (i.e. Hashimoto's, Graves, other reasons). I was actually expecting the antibody test to come back positive, since I have Crohn's, Ankylosing Spondylitis, and other autoimmune conditions. Further the nodules seem to display traits that I've read are common in hashimotos (I have two dominant nodules, one on each side of the thyroid, with ring-calcification) - but then again, those traits are also pretty non-specific.
> 
> ...


If you are a happy camper, I am a happy camper. And I have to say I was very impressed that your doc immediately did that FNA.

Best thing to do is stay on top of it and I am sure that you and your endo will do just that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tharmas01 said:


> I think she wanted to check to see if I needed an RAIU scan. I complained initially about a nodule on my thyroid. She did the Fine-Needle Aspiration and ordered blood tests. I didn't display any other symptoms of either hyper- or hypothyroidism (although the latter does run in my family-my grandfather and aunt on my father's side take drugs for hypothyroidism).
> 
> I'm mostly freaked out by the nodules and wanted to see if any of the blood tests could give me insight into why they formed (i.e. Hashimoto's, Graves, other reasons). I was actually expecting the antibody test to come back positive, since I have Crohn's, Ankylosing Spondylitis, and other autoimmune conditions. Further the nodules seem to display traits that I've read are common in hashimotos (I have two dominant nodules, one on each side of the thyroid, with ring-calcification) - but then again, those traits are also pretty non-specific.
> 
> ...


Just bumping up so others can reply; got you "validated" now!


----------

